# CCA Star Tournamnet To Begin This Saturday "Gear UP"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Well Guys and Gals, Saturday kicks off the big day for lots of anglers in Texas.:texasflag The big CCA Star Tournament begins and we are geared up and ready to chase those big Mama Trout and those goldmine tagged Redfish. The scholarships for the kids are awesome, and the prizes for the grown-ups are awesome and all it takes is just one fish to change your world. I remember In 2015 on my boat I had a guy land a 2014 tagged Red, "Talk About A Sick Man", but needless to say he did mount the fish as a reminder that it can happen anytime. We did not even notice that the fish was tagged until it hit the cleaning table and I noticed something was really strange, the tag was very off colored and covered in a green algae. Anyhow gather you a group and don't forget to bring the wife and kid to enjoy these beautiful and awesome days coming up. I can accommodate anyone, young or old, anyone can enjoy fishing out here. Thanks for reading the update and looking forward to meeting you.:texasflag
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]ail.com :texasflag


----------

